# Money Resources



## Scott (Nov 11, 2005)

What personal finance resources do people regularly use? Does anyone subscribe to Money Magazine of Kiplinger Personal Finance? How are they?

Thanks


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 11, 2005)

I have Quicken, but have not used it as a primary resource with my family. Although I believe it is able to do the job.

Personally, I create my own Excel spreadsheets to handle accounts payable, cash flow, and track all my accounts including debts and assets.


----------

